#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Проект перевода наставлений буддийского монаха старца Фо-юаня на неделях интенсивной чаньской медитации, год Гэн-Чэнь, 2000г.

## Еше Нинбо

起七
*Начало семидневок усиленной медитации*

Гатха на открытии:

学教理，习参禅，解行相应乐天然。历代祖师是榜样，舍身忘命应机缘。
袈裟披体真堪贵，惟有精进可无前。相聚一堂观自在，心心相应智珠圆。
十方同聚会，个个学无为。此是选佛场，心空及第归。
——起！

Изучай принципы учения, тренируйся в чаньской медитации. 
Когда понимание и практика будут соответствовать друг другу, проявится естественная радость.
Патриархи прошлого являются для нас примером.
Отдай тело и забудь о жизни, соответствуй кармическим обстоятельствам.
Монашеская ряса укрывает тело, она действительно драгоценная.
Продвигайся только вперёд, нет дороги назад.
Собрались вместе в одном зале медитации и пребываем в созерцании самоприсутствия.
 Сердце соответствует сердцу и появляется совершенная жемчужина мудрости.
Собрались здесь с 10 сторон света, каждый изучайте недеяние.
Это место, где выбирают Будду. Когда сознание в пустоте, успешно сдаёшь экзамен и возвращаешься.
Начинаем!


今天请来悟空首座，慈悲给大家结个缘。悟老谦虚，明天再请您讲。今天很难得，
他出家在福建，弘法在新加坡，很了不起。所以福建出高僧，禅宗内临济宗的临济
祖师，其师父黄檗祖师，是福建福州人，体魄高大，有六七尺高，出了家，到江西
去参马祖。马祖圆寂了，去参百丈，百丈的禅法一直在江西弘扬，江西出祖师啊。

Сегодня пригласили помощника настоятеля досточтимого У-куна. Он сострадательно согласился соединить с нами кармическую связь. Старец У-кун очень скромный человек, завтра снова попросим его произнести наставления. Сегодня нам представилась очень редкая возможность. Он ушёл в монашество в провинции Фуцзянь, распространял Дхарму в Сингапуре. Он очень выдающийся человек. Поэтому из провинции Фуцзянь выходят просветлённые буддийские монахи. Учителем патриарха Линь-цзи чань-буддийской школы Линьцзи (Ринзай) был патриарх Хуан-бо. Он был очень крупного телосложения, ростом под два метра. Он ушёл в монахи и отправился в провинцию Цзянси на аудиенцию к патриарху Ма-цзу. После того как Ма-цзу ушёл в нирвану, он отправился к патриарху Байчжану. Чаньская Дхарма Байчжана всё время распространялась в провинции Цзянси. Из провинции Цзянси выходят патриархи.

有的人现在还不知道怎样参话头，行、住、坐、卧，还不知道照顾自己，所以宗门下的秘密就是要回光返照，看自己的话头、念头。自己的话头看不住，怎么用功？
Некоторые до сих пор не знают как созерцать начало слова (хуатоу), не знают, что нужно следить за собой когда двигаешься, стоишь, сидишь или лежишь. Поэтому тайной в школе Чань является поворот своего света (внимания) внутрь, нужно смотреть за своими словами, мыслями. Если не можешь усмотреть за своими словами, то как сможешь тренироваться?

现在你们身在福中不知福，这么年青出家，现在是太平年代，佛法兴盛。今天早晨，听悟空长老给我们讲开示，他们那个时代的艰难跟我那个时代差不多，都是
兵荒马乱，到处逃难，哪里能在一起学习？丛林靠不住，打日本鬼子的时候，年青人个个去当兵，当壮丁有去无回，我们那个时候国家穷，没有枪，日本鬼子现代化
的枪炮都有，所以到处是恶战，到处杀人放火，哪里有太平？哪里有现在这么好的环境？
Сейчас вы находитесь в счастье, но не осознаёте этого. Вы ушли в монахи в таком молодом возрасте. Сейчас наступила эпоха благоденствия, Дхарма Будды процветает.  Сегодня утром мы прослушали наставления досточтимого У-Куна. В их эпоху трудностей и бедствий было столько же, как и в мою. Война, разруха, везде беженцы. Разве можно было тогда учиться всем вместе? Невозможно было опереться на большие лесные монастыри. Тогда мы воевали с японскими чертями и все молодые люди стали солдатами. Многие не возвращались с фронта. Тогда у нас государство было бедное, не было оружия. А у японских чертей были современные винтовки, пушки. Поэтому везде шли ожесточённые бои. Повсюду убивали людей и поджигали селения. Разве могло быть тогда благоденствие? Разве могли  быть тогда такие же хорошие условия как сейчас?
上海几个地方都是经忏门庭，静安寺那些地方不挂单，你到那里挂单最多挂
三天单。那个时候我们在上海静安寺办了一个佛学院，我一个同学在那里读书，高
低铺挤得很，一点宽，二尺多宽，八十公分，底下一个铺，上面一个铺，房子中间
一条走道，棉被衣物都放在床下，哪有你们现在这么宽敞明亮。
所以你们怎么不好好地读书，不好好地用功，只晓得玩，吃得饱，吃了饭什么
都不管。用功为了了生死，要了生死，要开悟，这么容易吗？
В Шанхае были несколько монастырей, которые занимались только ритуалами. В монастыре Цзин-ань не разрешали останавливаться пришлым монахам. Куда бы ты там не пришёл, максимум разрешали жить три дня. Тогда мы в монастыре Цзин-ань открыли институт  буддизма. Мой однокашник учился там. Там в кельях было очень тесно. Кровати стояли в два яруса. Кровати были очень узкие шириной всего 80 см. посреди кельи между кроватями был одни проход. Одежду. Постельные принадлежности клали прямо под кровать. Разве были у нас такие просторные и светлые кельи как у вас? Почему же вы не учитесь как следует, не тренируетесь как полагается? Только и знаете, что играть и сытно кушать, а покушав, уже ни о чём не заботитесь. Тренировка в медитации ставит целью разрешение вопроса жизни и смерти. Разве это так легко разрешить вопрос жизни и смерти и обрести просветление?

我们现在处于末法时代，众生福薄，智慧没有，愚蠢得不得了，尽是一些烦恼
是非，所以要想开悟是不那么容易的。昨天给你们讲，如果自己的生死不能了，父
母的恩就不能报，要报四恩，佛的恩，不能开悟怎么报恩？更不能续佛慧命，你看
怎么得了。今天到果园里去，狗崽不见了，因为狗崽病了，站在那里要死不活，不
能动了。我说你们怎么搞的，医它一下子，打打针，看它病了，你还不发发慈悲心，
它也是一个众生，我们都是众生。有人问赵州老人：“狗子有没有佛性？”赵州说：
“无”，于是大家就参无字公案。一切众生都有佛性，怎么狗子没有佛性？参破了
就开悟了。
Сейчас мы живём в эпоху упадка Дхармы. У живых существ мало заслуг. Нет мудрости. Они очень глупые. У них только одни клеши и распри. Поэтому не так легко для них будет прозреть. Вчера я вам говорил, что если вы не можете постигнуть жизнь и смерть (решить вопрос жизни и смерти), то вы не сможете отблагодарить родителей за их милость. Вы должны отблагодарить четырёх за их милость. Если вы не прозреете, то как вы отблагодарите Будду за Его милость? Более того, вы не сможете продолжить мудрую жизнь Будды. Разве так можно? Сегодня я был во фруктовом саду, но щенка не видел. Потому что он заболел. Он там полуживой, уже не может двигаться. Как так получилось? Его нужно полечить, поставить ему прививки. Если видишь, что он заболел, разве не должен ты проявить к нему сострадание? Он тоже живое существо. Мы все являемся живыми существами. Один человек спросил старца Чжао-чжоу: «Есть ли природа Будды у собаки?» Чжао-чжоу ответил: «Нет». И тогда стали медитировать на этот коан. У всех живых существ есть природа Будды. Почему тогда у собаки нет сущности (природы) Будды? Если вы разрешите этот коан, тогда прозреете.

那你一天到晚也在参，参包子，包子吃了一个又一个，这个解决不了问题。我们那个时候老和尚在这里解七，哪里有包子吃？没有。田里种的芋头，用点米磨细，把芋头洗干净，切成包谷米那么大一点，炒熟了，放到米粉里拌匀去蒸，吃芋头糕。现在你们吃包子还要吃菜，菜汤，哪有这个好事？吃芋头糕已经是最高级的生活了。现在你们身在福中要知福，吃了饭父母恩不能报，师长恩不能报，国土恩不能报，施主恩不能报，怎么行？
	Вы тоже медитируете с утра до вечера. Медитируете на пирожки. Съели один, затем другой. Это не решает ваши проблемы. Разве были у нас  пирожки в те времена, когда Мастер Сюй-юнь проводил здесь церемонию завершения цикла недель усиленной медитации? Не было.  Брали выращенные в поле клубни таро, смалывали рисовую муку. Затем мыли начисто таро и нарезали его размером с кукурузное зерно. Затем поджаривали и смешивали с рисовой мукой и дальше готовили на пару. Получались пирожные из таро. Сейчас вы едите пирожки и к ним ещё требуете овощи и овощной бульон. Разве могли мы себе тогда такое позволить? Пирожное из таро – это было по тем временам самое изысканное блюдо. Сейчас вы живёте в счастливое время и вы должны это осознавать. Просто кушая вы не сможете отблагодарить за милость родителей, учителей, свою страну и милостынедателей. Разве так годится?

沩山灵佑祖师是福州长溪人，福州出善知识，出祖师，他年轻的时候在百丈那里顿悟祖意。他曾在厨房里当典座，百丈跑到厨房里，看浪费粮食没有。他在地里捡到一粒米，说这一粒米，不要轻视了，千粒万粒都是这一粒米生出来的。这一粒好重，重于泰山，后来人讲“施主一粒米大如须弥山”。不要轻视一粒米，你们现在弄得到处是汤汤水水，吃了还要吃，当然你们年青人消化力强，我们就不行，吃一点面条就行了，但是你们不要浪费，多吃对胃不好，不好用功。所以出家人要过午不食，就是不要你吃多了，吃多了昏沉多，用功用不上，下气多，影响人家用功，要知道适可而止。
百丈在江西跟马祖出家，后来黄檗禅师、沩山禅师也跑到江西学习，都成祖师。
Патриарх Вэйшань Лин-ю был родом из деревни Чанси округа Фучжой. Из округа Фучжоу появляются великие буддийские учёные и патриархи. Когда он был молодым. Он мгновенно постиг послание патриархов у мастера Байжчана. Он был распорядителем на кухне. Однажды Байчжан пришёл на кухню, чтобы посмотреть не транжирятся ли продукты. Он поднял с пола одно рисовое зерно и сказал, что нельзя пренебрегать этим зёрнышком. Тысяча, десятки тысяч зёрен рождаются из этого одного зерна. Это зёрнышко очень тяжёлое, тяжелее горы Тайшань. Впоследствии стали говорить: «Одно зёрнышко милостынедателей также велико как гора Сумеру». Нельзя пренебрегать даже одним рисовым зёрнышком. Сейчас у вас везде бульоны и разносолы. Поев, вы снова начинаете есть. Конечно  у молодых пищеварение сильное, не то что у нас. Нам достаточно немного варёной лапши. Но вы не должны транжирить. Переедание вредно для желудка  и мешает медитации. Поэтому монахи не должны есть после обеда. То есть вы не должны переедать. Из-за переедания появляется сильная сонливость и трудно становится медитировать. Появляется много газов и вы мешаете другим медитировать. Нужно знать меру. 
Байчжан ушёл в монахи в провинции Цзянси у патриарха Ма-цзу.  Затем чаньские учителя Хуабо и Вэйшань также учились в провинции Цзянси и стали патриархами.

沩山祖师在那里出家当百丈的侍者，他是怎样悟道的？百丈要他到火盆里扒火，他刨了刨说：“没有”。百丈祖师亲自拿东西到火盆里搅拌，把里面火种搅出来，说：“没有？这个呢？”于是沩山就开悟了。
你们现在吃这么多包子，能开悟吗？人家祖师不乱用心，不散乱心，平时就认真用功，把火种刨出来，用功用得好，没有半点散乱心。我们现在心很散乱，东想西想，跟着妄想去了，总在想这个东西，一天到晚，象小孩，白天也翻转来没有停过，心里不定，怎么行？
Патриарх Вэйшань там ушёл в монахи и стал слугой Байчжана. Как он достиг просветления? Байчжан велел ему в мангале расшурудить огонь из углей. Вэйшань пошурудил и сказал: «Нету». Тогда патриарх Байчжан стам сам перемешивать угли в мангале и добыл огонь. Тогда он сказал: «Нету? А это что?» И тогда Вэйшань прозрел.
Сейчас вы едите так много пирожков, разве сможете вы благодаря этому прозреть? Патриархи не использовали своё сознание где попало, не рассеивали своё сознание. Они в повседневной жизни добросовестно тренировались в медитации. и добывали огонь из углей. Они хорошо тренировались. Нисколько не расслабляясь. У нас же сознание очень рассеянное. Мы думаем то о востоке, то о западе, следуем вслед за иллюзорными мыслями. Всё время думаем об этих вещах. С утра до вечера, прямо как дети, которые днём кувыркаются без остановки. В сознании нет покоя, стабильности. Разве так можно?

打坐之时不要怕脚痛，要咬紧牙根，让它去痛。最后一个办法，咬紧牙持咒，
一心一意持咒，猛持。让它痛，痛过了，就好了。头七，二七是个关，抓紧时间念心咒或往生咒，持大悲咒，坚持两下子，就练出来了。腿子还不是炼出来的，要知道善于用功，不要乱搞。所以你们要用功自己参话头，要回光返照。六根，六尘，不入色、声、香、味、触、法，管它包子咸也好，甜也好，不理它，什么好吃不好吃，吃饱就好，妄念不理会它，看准自己的话头，或者参“念佛是谁”、“狗子有无佛性”，参！
Во время сидячей медитации (в позе лотоса, полулотоса) не нужно бояться боли в ногах. Нужно сжать зубы и позволить им болеть. Когда уже ничто не помогает, последний метод - это сжать зубы и повторять мантру, со всей искренностью. Всем сердцем читать мантру, очень быстро читать. пусть болят. Переболят и перестанут болеть. Первая и вторая неделя усиленной медитации – это критический рубеж. Нужно собраться и читать сердечную мантру или мантру перерождения в Чистой Земле, либо большую мантру Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвары). Придерживайтесь этого раза два и натренируетесь. Ноги (в позе лотоса) тренируемы. Нужно стараться быть искусным в тренировке и не заниматься посторонними делами. Поэтому вы должны тренироваться и сами медитировать на установочную фразу (хуатоу). Нужно повернуть свет своего сознания, чтобы он светил внутрь (повернуть своё внимание внутрь себя). 6 органов чувств, 6 сенсорных объектов. Не позволять цвету, звуку, запаху, вкусу, прикосновению, мысли входить (в сознание). Не заботиться о том солёные ли пирожки или сладкие. Не обращать на это внимание. Вкусные или невкусные – без разницы, наелся досыта и ладно. Не обращать внимания на мысли, только смотреть и сконцентрироваться на своей установочной фразе медитации или медитировать на классические установочные фразы «Кто тот, который молится Будде» или «Есть ли природы Будды у собаки?» Медитируйте!

----------

Chhyu Dorje (08.10.2015), Tseten (31.10.2015), Алексей А (07.10.2015), Алик (08.10.2015), Анна А (27.09.2016), Балдинг (29.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2015), Гошка (09.10.2015), Дордже (08.10.2015), Максим& (07.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2015), Юй Кан (07.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Еше Нинбо, поправки/претензии принимаются?
К примеру, 选佛场 -- словарное сочетание:

选佛场
xuǎnfóchǎng
_будд._ место избрания главы (наставника) общины.
[...]
xuǎnfóchǎng
_Budd._ place where monks are ordained

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.10.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Еше Нинбо, поправки/претензии принимаются?
> К примеру, 选佛场 -- словарное сочетание:
> 
> 选佛场
> xuǎnfóchǎng
> _будд._ место избрания главы (наставника) общины.
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...


Не только принимаются, но и приветствуются. Кстати, присоединяйтесь к переводу.
Здесь можно скачать собрание проповедей Мастера Фоюаня на китайском. http://www.dzen-portal.info/modules....rticle&sid=374
См. со страницы 284 сборника. Выбирайте любой отрывок. Коллективно пойдёт быстрее.

----------

Юй Кан (08.10.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

http://www.minlun.org.tw/3pt/3pt-1-2/1.htm

Прекрасный отрывок, стоит перевести:

*選 佛 場
Место, где выбирают Будду*

    慈舟大師說：「皈依佛法的人，雖多如牛毛；而畢竟成佛的，仍稀如麟角。佛教原是選佛場，怎麼叫選佛場呢？無論何人，只要肯用功，而又用得相應的，自然就有覺悟，大家在一處一比，就顯出來了。」
Великий наставник Цы Чжоу ("Лодка сострадания") говорит:"Хотя тех, кто принимает прибежище в Будде так много, как волос на теле коровы, но тех, кто в конце концов становится Буддой так мало, как рогов мистического животного Цилиня. Буддизм изначально это место, где выбирают Будду. Что значит место, где выбирают Будду? Любой человек, если он только осмелится практиковать соответствующим образом, естественно сможет обрести прозрение. Все в одном месте собираются и сравнивают, и Он (Будда) проявляется".
    對於世間的任何一場考試競技，我們都知道，要想拔得頭籌，必得投入心血，全力以赴。而在學佛、成佛過程中，想要出類拔萃，也須「將此深心奉塵剎」的啊！
Мы знаем, что в миру, чтобы стать лучшим на экзаменах или соревнованиях, нужно вложить все свои силы. А в процессе изучения буддизма, если хочешь быть одним из первых, также нужно «с глубоким сердцем служить мириадам миров»!
    環視我們所居住的娑婆世界，又名魔鄉，它是魔障的鄉里，住在魔鄉的人們，都要接受魔難的考驗，所謂不受魔難不成佛。
Если посмотреть вокруг на сансарный мир, в котором мы живём, он также называется краем(деревней) Мары. Это край, где препятствия Мары. Те, кто живут в краю (деревне)Мары, должны будут пройти испытания и бедствия, устроенные Марой. Как говорится, если не пройдёшь через бедствия, устроенные Марой, не станешь Буддой.
因此，無時無刻不受到利衰毀譽，以及稱譏苦樂等八風的煎熬。學佛的人，每起一個念頭，也都是凡聖交戰，勝負莫辨，而信念不堅者，一念不覺，便隨墮為九界眾生，淪為魔子魔孫。
Поэтому в каждый момент мы подвергаемся мучениям от выгоды и утери, славы и позора, радости и печали, восхвалений и унижений. У того, кто изучает буддизм (Будду), с каждой мыслью происходит сражение мирского и святого. И трудно сказать, чем это сражение закончится, кто победит. Тот, у которого вера не крепка, может из-за одной мысли упасть в 9 миров живых существ, впасть в состояние сына Мары или внука Мары.
因此，這充滿荊棘與陷阱的世間，正是歷練烘焙佛子的場所，重重的關卡，處處都在測驗佛子，成佛的決心與毅力啊！
Поэтому этот мир, наполненный терниями и ловушками, как раз и является местом, где тренируются и выплавляются сыновья Будды. Многочисленные препятствия, везде испытывают и проверяют сыновей Будды, проверяют их решимость и волю в стремлении стать Буддой!

    末法眾生，根機陋劣，在選佛場中，畢竟中選者少，落第者多。
У живых существ эпохи упадка Дхармы плохие способности. Поэтому в месте, где выбирают Будду, мало тех, кого избирают и много тех, кто не выдерживает экзамен.
然而我們人人均應深自警惕，不應以佛道難成而心生退怯。衣裹寶珠，就算是極窮的貧子，也是各有一枚。
Однако мы все должны быть глубоко настороже, мы не должны испугаться и разувериться в себе из-за того, что трудно стать Буддой. Драгоценную жемчужину под одеждой, даже пусть и самый бедный человек, каждый имеет при себе.
學佛正為的覺悟我們這平常所迷的本性，也就是說學佛是開顯智慧，究竟解脫的一門大學問。我們應當愈挫愈勇，不屈服在魔鄉的逆境中。
Изучение буддизма направлено на прозрение изначальной Сущности (Природы), которую мы в повседневности не видим. То есть изучение буддизма – это великая наука, которая направлена на проявление мудрости и окончательное освобождение. Чем больше неудач, тем более смелыми мы должны становиться. Не покоряться неблагоприятным обстоятельствам в краю Мары.
俗云：「浪子回頭金不換。」世間的回頭，尚且如此，況乎出世間的迷途歸返？
В миру говорят: «Когда блудный сын раскаивается, это дороже любого золота». Это раскаивание в миру, и тем более это актуально для ушедших из мира вернуться на праведный путь.
    學佛是大丈夫的行為，不是凡夫俗子所能辦得到的。君不聞「人身難得今已得，佛法難聞今已聞，此身不向今生度，更待何生度此身？」成佛與否，端看我們在這個選佛場中，如何嶄露頭角了！
Изучение буддизма (учёба у Будды) - это деяния великих героев и на это не способны приземлённые простые миряне. Вы разве не слышали такое изречение: «Тело человека трудно обрести и сегодня мы его обрели. Дхарму Будды трудно услышать, мы её сегодня услышали. Если мы не освободим своё тело в этой жизни, то ещё ждать до какой жизни, чтобы его освободить?»
Сможем ли мы стать Буддой - это будет зависеть от того, сможем ли мы проявить здесь, в месте, где выбирают Будду, свои лучшие качества!

----------

Алик (08.10.2015), Анна А (27.09.2016), АртёмМ (17.10.2015), Балдинг (09.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2015), Гошка (09.10.2015), Юй Кан (08.10.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Вся книга из другого проекта http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23906 - https://yadi.sk/i/21SlawaTjbMDB

----------

Гошка (09.10.2015), Еше Нинбо (08.10.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вся книга из другого проекта http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23906 - https://yadi.sk/i/21SlawaTjbMDB


То были наставления на неделях интенсивной медитации 1998 года, а это будет перевод наставлений, данных в 2000 году.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (08.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не только принимаются, но и приветствуются. Кстати, присоединяйтесь к переводу.
> Здесь можно скачать собрание проповедей Мастера Фоюаня на китайском. http://www.dzen-portal.info/modules....rticle&sid=374
> См. со страницы 284 сборника. Выбирайте любой отрывок. Коллективно пойдёт быстрее.


Спасибо за приглашение. К сожалению, активно участвовать не получится: хватает работы по санскритским текстам.
Спасибо и за главку, разъясняющую смысл 选佛场 по Фо-юаню.

Но буквальный перевод 选佛场 как "место, где выбирают Будду," по-русски, по мне, звучит нелепо. Вроде как буддизм -- избирательный участок. %)
Да и _выбирают_ -- из кого, если не из себе? : ) При том, что понимаю образность 场, но такой перевод мне режет ухо... Уж не говоря о том, что буддизм, всё-таки, не _место_, а, скорее, _путь_ или хотя бы _пространство_.

Но у 选 есть значение "3) *xuàn* быть равным, равняться; идти в такт".
Потому сам перевёл бы 选佛场 как "путь, на котором _уравниваются_ с Буддой/_становятся равны_ Будде") или "пространство, в котором уравниваются с Буддой".

----------

Балдинг (09.10.2015), Еше Нинбо (08.10.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Спасибо за приглашение. К сожалению, активно участвовать не получится: хватает работы по санскритским текстам.
> Спасибо и за главку, разъясняющую смысл 选佛场 по Фо-юаню.
> 
> Но буквальный перевод 选佛场 как "место, где выбирают Будду," по-русски, по мне, звучит нелепо. Вроде как буддизм -- избирательный участок. %)
> Да и _выбирают_ -- из кого, если не из себе? : ) При том, что понимаю образность 场, но такой перевод мне режет ухо... Уж не говоря о том, что буддизм, всё-таки, не _место_, а, скорее, _путь_ или хотя бы _пространство_.
> 
> Но у 选 есть значение "3) *xuàn* быть равным, равняться; идти в такт".
> Потому сам перевёл бы 选佛场 как "путь, на котором _уравниваются_ с Буддой/_становятся равны_ Будде") или "пространство, в котором уравниваются с Буддой".


Это отрывок из наставлений тайваньского учителя, случайно в интернете сегодня наткнулся. Мне очень понравилось это толкование.
Сколько переводчиков, столько вариантов перевода)) Как говорит А.Кугявичус, нулевая гуру йога переводчика.
Как вариант ещё - "Площадка, где выбирают Будду". Я тяготею к прямому переводу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сколько переводчиков, столько вариантов перевода))


Ну да, и это -- одна из причин, по которым избегаю участия в коллективных переводах. %)

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.10.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ну да, и это -- одна из причин, по которым избегаю участия в коллективных переводах. %)


Коллективные переводы хороши, когда требуется перевести большой объём наставлений. Можно поделить по статейно и тогда идёт быстрее. Но не всегда. Например, так было при переводе Ламрима А.Кугявичусом. Перевод профессора Кузнецова и его совсем не состыковывались.
Всего Сборник наставлений Мастера Фоюаня содержит более 400 страниц.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Коллективные переводы хороши, когда требуется перевести большой объём наставлений. Можно поделить по статейно и тогда идёт быстрее. Но не всегда. Например, так было при переводе Ламрима А.Кугявичусом. Перевод профессора Кузнецова и его совсем не состыковывались.


Быстро или быстрее, как знаю, хорошо не бывает. %) В переводах -- в силу разницы не только в понимании текста, но и просто -- стиля/манеры переводчиков...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как вариант ещё - "Площадка, где выбирают Будду". Я тяготею к прямому переводу.


Буддизм -- как _площадка_? %)

----------


## Юй Кан

Еше, ещё -- чуть корректорских претензий. : )




> Монашеская ряса накрывает тело, она действительно драгоценная.
> Только продвигайся вперёд, нет дороги назад.


Ряса не на-крывает, а _у-крывает_ тело.
Ещё переставил бы два слова во второй строке: "Продвигайся только вперёд..."




> Собрались здесь с 10 сторон света, каждый изучайте недеяние.


У-вэй _изучать_ -- бесполезно. Но _постигать_ -- можно, наверное.




> отправился к патриарху Байчжану. Чаньская Дхарма Бай*жч*ана


Опечатка в имени...

----------

Балдинг (09.10.2015), Еше Нинбо (08.10.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Быстро или быстрее, как знаю, хорошо не бывает. %) В переводах -- в силу разницы не только в понимании текста, но и просто -- стиля/манеры переводчиков...


Спасибо за корректировку. Однако у нас было плодотворное сотрудничество и взаимодействие с Алексеем Архиповым в проекте перевода 20 серий фильма "100 лет мастера Сюй-юня". Я перевёл первую серию, а он неожиданно включился и перевёл все остальные. Я только успевал корректировать небольшие опечатки. Я один переводил бы наверное год или больше, а он уложился в два месяца. См:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17451
Завтра уезжаю в Китай на несколько дней в командировку, поэтому продолжу перевод только через несколько дней.

----------

Балдинг (09.10.2015), Бо (30.10.2015), Юй Кан (08.10.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

今天请来悟空首座，慈悲给大家结个缘。悟老谦虚，明天再请您讲。今天很难得，他出家在福建，弘法在新加坡，很了不起。所以福建出高僧，禅宗内临济宗的临济祖师，其师父黄檗祖师，是福建福州人，体魄高大，有六七尺高，出了家，到江西去参马祖。马祖圆寂了，去参百丈，百丈的禅法一直在江西弘扬，江西出祖师啊。
Сегодня пригласили помощника настоятеля досточтимого У-куна. Он сострадательно согласился соединить с нами кармическую связь. Старец У-кун очень скромный человек (вежливо отказался давать наставления), завтра снова попросим его произнести наставления. Сегодня нам представилась очень редкая возможность. Он ушёл в монашество в провинции Фуцзянь, распространял Дхарму в Сингапуре. Он очень выдающийся человек. Поэтому из провинции Фуцзянь выходят просветлённые буддийские монахи. Учителем патриарха Линь-цзи чань-буддийской школы Линьцзи (Ринзай) был патриарх Хуан-бо. Он был очень крупного телосложения, ростом под два метра. Он ушёл в монахи и отправился в провинцию Цзянси на аудиенцию к патриарху Ма-цзу. После того как Ма-цзу ушёл в нирвану, он отправился к патриарху Байчжану. Чаньская Дхарма Байчжана всё время распространялась в провинции Цзянси. Из провинции Цзянси выходят патриархи.
有的人现在还不知道怎样参话头，行、住、坐、卧，还不知道照顾自己，所以宗门下的秘密就是要回光返照，看自己的话头、念头。自己的话头看不住，怎么用功？
Некоторые до сих пор не знают как созерцать начало слова (хуатоу), не знают, что нужно следить за собой когда двигаешься, стоишь, сидишь или лежишь. Поэтому тайной в школе Чань является поворот своего света (внимания) внутрь, нужно смотреть за своими словами, мыслями. Если не можешь усмотреть за своими словами, то как сможешь тренироваться? 
现在你们身在福中不知福，这么年青出家，现在是太平年代，佛法兴盛。今天早晨，听悟空长老给我们讲开示，他们那个时代的艰难跟我那个时代差不多，都是兵荒马乱，到处逃难，哪里能在一起学习？丛林靠不住，打日本鬼子的时候，年青人个个去当兵，当壮丁有去无回，我们那个时候国家穷，没有枪，日本鬼子现代化的枪炮都有，所以到处是恶战，到处杀人放火，哪里有太平？哪里有现在这么好的环境？
Сейчас вы находитесь в счастье, но не осознаёте этого. Вы ушли в монахи в таком молодом возрасте. Сейчас наступила эпоха благоденствия, Дхарма Будды процветает.  Сегодня утром мы прослушали наставления досточтимого У-Куна. В их эпоху трудностей и бедствий было столько же, как и в мою. Война, разруха, везде беженцы. Разве можно было тогда учиться всем вместе? Невозможно было опереться на большие лесные монастыри. Тогда мы воевали с японскими чертями и все молодые люди стали солдатами. Многие не возвращались с фронта. Тогда у нас государство было бедное, не было оружия. А у японских чертей были современные винтовки, пушки. Поэтому везде шли ожесточённые бои. Повсюду убивали людей и поджигали селения. Разве могло быть тогда благоденствие? Разве могли  быть тогда такие же хорошие условия как сейчас?
上海几个地方都是经忏门庭，静安寺那些地方不挂单，你到那里挂单最多挂三天单。那个时候我们在上海静安寺办了一个佛学院，我一个同学在那里读书，高低铺挤得很，一点宽，二尺多宽，八十公分，底下一个铺，上面一个铺，房子中间一条走道，棉被衣物都放在床下，哪有你们现在这么宽敞明亮。所以你们怎么不好好地读书，不好好地用功，只晓得玩，吃得饱，吃了饭什么都不管。用功为了了生死，要了生死，要开悟，这么容易吗？
	В Шанхае были несколько монастырей, которые занимались только ритуалами. В монастыре Цзин-ань не разрешали останавливаться пришлым монахам. Куда бы ты там не пришёл, максимум разрешали жить три дня. Тогда мы в монастыре Цзин-ань открыли институт  буддизма. Мой однокашник учился там. Там в кельях было очень тесно. Кровати стояли в два яруса. Кровати были очень узкие шириной всего 80 см. Посреди кельи между кроватями был одни проход. Одежду, постельные принадлежности клали прямо под кровать. Разве были у нас такие просторные и светлые кельи как у вас? Почему же вы не учитесь как следует, не тренируетесь как полагается? Только и знаете, что играть и сытно кушать, а покушав, уже ни о чём не заботитесь. Тренировка в медитации ставит целью разрешение вопроса жизни и смерти. Разве это так легко разрешить вопрос жизни и смерти и обрести просветление?
我们现在处于末法时代，众生福薄，智慧没有，愚蠢得不得了，尽是一些烦恼是非，所以要想开悟是不那么容易的。昨天给你们讲，如果自己的生死不能了，父母的恩就不能报，要报四恩，佛的恩，不能开悟怎么报恩？更不能续佛慧命，你看怎么得了。今天到果园里去，狗崽不见了，因为狗崽病了，站在那里要死不活，不能动了。我说你们怎么搞的，医它一下子，打打针，看它病了，你还不发发慈悲心，它也是一个众生，我们都是众生。有人问赵州老人：“狗子有没有佛性？”赵州说：
“无”，于是大家就参无字公案。一切众生都有佛性，怎么狗子没有佛性？参破了就开悟了。
Сейчас мы живём в эпоху упадка Дхармы. У живых существ мало заслуг. Нет мудрости. Они очень глупые. У них только одни клеши и распри. Поэтому не так легко для них будет прозреть. Вчера я вам говорил, что если вы не можете постигнуть жизнь и смерть (решить вопрос жизни и смерти), то вы не сможете отблагодарить родителей за их милость. Вы должны отблагодарить четырёх за их милость. Если вы не прозреете, то как вы отблагодарите Будду за Его милость? Более того, вы не сможете продолжить мудрую жизнь Будды. Разве так можно? Сегодня я был во фруктовом саду, но щенка не видел. Потому что он заболел. Он там полуживой, уже не может двигаться. Как так получилось? Его нужно полечить, поставить ему прививки. Если видишь, что он заболел, разве не должен ты проявить к нему сострадание? Он тоже живое существо. Мы все являемся живыми существами. Один человек спросил старца Чжао-чжоу: «Есть ли природа Будды у собаки?» Чжао-чжоу ответил: «Нет». И тогда стали медитировать на этот коан. У всех живых существ есть природа Будды. Почему тогда у собаки нет сущности (природы) Будды? Если вы разрешите этот коан, тогда прозреете.
那你一天到晚也在参，参包子，包子吃了一个又一个，这个解决不了问题。我们那个时候老和尚在这里解七，哪里有包子吃？没有。田里种的芋头，用点米磨细，把芋头洗干净，切成包谷米那么大一点，炒熟了，放到米粉里拌匀去蒸，吃芋头糕。现在你们吃包子还要吃菜，菜汤，哪有这个好事？吃芋头糕已经是最高级的生活了。现在你们身在福中要知福，吃了饭父母恩不能报，师长恩不能报，国土恩不能报，施主恩不能报，怎么行？
	Вы тоже медитируете с утра до вечера. Медитируете на пирожки. Съели один, затем другой. Это не решает ваши проблемы. Разве были у нас  пирожки в те времена, когда Мастер Сюй-юнь проводил здесь церемонию завершения цикла недель усиленной медитации? Не было.  Брали выращенные в поле клубни таро, смалывали рисовую муку. Затем мыли начисто таро и нарезали его размером с кукурузное зерно. Затем поджаривали и смешивали с рисовой мукой и дальше готовили на пару. Получались пирожные из таро. Сейчас вы едите пирожки и к ним ещё требуете овощи и овощной бульон. Разве могли мы себе тогда такое позволить? Пирожное из таро – это было по тем временам самое изысканное блюдо. Сейчас вы живёте в счастливое время и вы должны это осознавать. Просто кушая вы не сможете отблагодарить за милость родителей, учителей, свою страну и милостынедателей. Разве так годится?
沩山灵佑祖师是福州长溪人，福州出善知识，出祖师，他年轻的时候在百丈那里顿悟祖意。他曾在厨房里当典座，百丈跑到厨房里，看浪费粮食没有。他在地里捡到一粒米，说这一粒米，不要轻视了，千粒万粒都是这一粒米生出来的。这一粒好重，重于泰山，后来人讲“施主一粒米大如须弥山”。不要轻视一粒米，你们现在弄得到处是汤汤水水，吃了还要吃，当然你们年青人消化力强，我们就不行，吃一点面条就行了，但是你们不要浪费，多吃对胃不好，不好用功。所以出家人要过午不食，就是不要你吃多了，吃多了昏沉多，用功用不上，下气多，影响人家用功，要知道适可而止。
百丈在江西跟马祖出家，后来黄檗禅师、沩山禅师也跑到江西学习，都成祖师。
Патриарх Вэйшань Лин-ю был родом из деревни Чанси округа Фучжоу. Из округа Фучжоу появляются великие буддийские учёные и патриархи. Когда он был молодым, он мгновенно постиг послание патриархов у мастера Байчжана. Он был распорядителем на кухне. Однажды Байчжан пришёл на кухню, чтобы посмотреть не транжирятся ли продукты. Он поднял с пола одно рисовое зерно и сказал, что нельзя пренебрегать этим зёрнышком. Тысяча, десятки тысяч зёрен рождаются из этого одного зерна. Это зёрнышко очень тяжёлое, тяжелее горы Тайшань. Впоследствии стали говорить: «Одно зёрнышко милостынедателей также велико как гора Сумеру». Нельзя пренебрегать даже одним рисовым зёрнышком. Сейчас у вас везде бульоны и разносолы. Поев, вы снова начинаете есть. Конечно у молодых пищеварение сильное, не то что у нас. Нам достаточно немного варёной лапши. Но вы не должны транжирить. Переедание вредно для желудка и мешает медитации. Поэтому монахи не должны есть после обеда. То есть вы не должны переедать. Из-за переедания появляется сильная сонливость и трудно становится медитировать. Появляется много газов и вы мешаете другим медитировать. Нужно знать меру. 
Байчжан ушёл в монахи в провинции Цзянси у патриарха Ма-цзу.  Затем чаньские учителя Хуабо и Вэйшань также учились в провинции Цзянси и стали патриархами.

沩山祖师在那里出家当百丈的侍者，他是怎样悟道的？百丈要他到火盆里扒火，他刨了刨说：“没有”。百丈祖师亲自拿东西到火盆里搅拌，把里面火种搅出来，说：“没有？这个呢？”于是沩山就开悟了。
你们现在吃这么多包子，能开悟吗？人家祖师不乱用心，不散乱心，平时就认真用功，把火种刨出来，用功用得好，没有半点散乱心。我们现在心很散乱，东想西想，跟着妄想去了，总在想这个东西，一天到晚，象小孩，白天也翻转来没有停过，心里不定，怎么行？
Патриарх Вэйшань там ушёл в монахи и стал слугой Байчжана. Как он достиг просветления? Байчжан велел ему в мангале расшурудить огонь из углей. Вэйшань пошурудил и сказал: «Нету». Тогда патриарх Байчжан стал сам перемешивать угли в мангале и добыл огонь. Тогда он сказал: «Нету? А это что?» И тогда Вэйшань прозрел.
Сейчас вы едите так много пирожков, разве сможете вы благодаря этому прозреть? Патриархи не использовали своё сознание где попало, не рассеивали своё сознание. Они в повседневной жизни добросовестно тренировались в медитации, и добывали огонь из углей. Они хорошо тренировались, нисколько не расслабляясь. У нас же сознание очень рассеянное. Мы думаем то о востоке, то о западе, следуем вслед за иллюзорными мыслями. Всё время думаем об этих вещах. С утра до вечера, прямо как дети, которые днём кувыркаются без остановки. В сознании нет покоя, стабильности. Разве так можно?
打坐之时不要怕脚痛，要咬紧牙根，让它去痛。最后一个办法，咬紧牙持咒，
一心一意持咒，猛持。让它痛，痛过了，就好了。头七，二七是个关，抓紧时间念心咒或往生咒，持大悲咒，坚持两下子，就练出来了。腿子还不是炼出来的，要知道善于用功，不要乱搞。所以你们要用功自己参话头，要回光返照。六根，六尘，不入色、声、香、味、触、法，管它包子咸也好，甜也好，不理它，什么好吃不好吃，吃饱就好，妄念不理会它，看准自己的话头，或者参“念佛是谁”、“狗子有无佛性”，参！
Во время сидячей медитации (в позе лотоса, полулотоса) не нужно бояться боли в ногах. Нужно сжать зубы и позволить им болеть. Когда уже ничто не помогает, последний метод - это сжать зубы и повторять мантру, со всей искренностью. Всем сердцем читать мантру, очень быстро читать. Пусть болят, переболят и перестанут болеть. Первая и вторая неделя усиленной медитации – это критический рубеж. Нужно собраться и читать сердечную мантру или мантру перерождения в Чистой Земле, либо большую мантру Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвары). Придерживайтесь этого раза два и натренируетесь. Ноги (в позе лотоса) тренируемы. Нужно стараться быть искусным в тренировке и не заниматься посторонними делами. Поэтому вы должны тренироваться и сами медитировать на установочную фразу (хуатоу). Нужно повернуть свет своего сознания, чтобы он светил внутрь (повернуть своё внимание внутрь себя). 6 органов чувств, 6 сенсорных объектов. Не позволять цвету, звуку, запаху, вкусу, прикосновению, мысли входить (в сознание). Не заботиться о том солёные ли пирожки или сладкие. Не обращать на это внимание. Вкусные или невкусные – без разницы, наелся досыта и ладно. Не обращать внимания на мысли, только смотреть и сконцентрироваться на своей установочной фразе медитации или медитировать на классические установочные фразы «Кто тот, который молится Будде» или «Есть ли природа Будды у собаки?» Медитируйте!

----------

Алик (29.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.10.2015), Гошка (11.12.2015), Дубинин (29.10.2015), Йен (29.10.2015), Николас (29.10.2015), Паня (29.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Еше, зачем повторили ранее уже вычитанное и местами даже исправленное, но без внесённых тогда правок?
Опять нужно корректировать, заменяя везде "Байжчан" на "Байчжан" и т.п., как уже было.
Ещё опечатка: «Есть ли природы Будды у собаки?».

----------

Еше Нинбо (29.10.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Еше, зачем повторили ранее уже вычитанное и местами даже исправленное, но без внесённых тогда правок?
> Опять нужно корректировать, заменяя везде "Байжчан" на "Байчжан" и т.п., как уже было.
> Ещё опечатка: «Есть ли природы Будды у собаки?».


Поправил опечатки. Я цельную проповедь допереводил и запостил.
Понемногу перевожу, довольно трудно перевести сразу большой объём, так как большая информативная составляющая в тексте.

----------

Алик (11.12.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

你们到云门寺来，还是过去生中培植了什么善根。我们都在一起，同窗道友结了什么缘。不要把这个事情看得这么淡，好好珍惜。念阿弥陀佛好，念观世音菩萨也好，种下般若种子，将来遇到缘就开悟了。现在念句阿弥陀佛，来生这句阿弥陀佛要起作用，那你会见到阿弥陀佛。所以种子要认真的下，每个人不管你参“念佛是谁”也好，念阿弥陀佛也好，念观世音菩萨也好，都是在种般若种子。讲起来讲不完，老和尚是真正的善知识，讲一辈子都讲不完。你看那个时候，智者大师讲《妙法莲华经》里的一个妙字，一个“妙”字讲三个月还没有讲完。时间到了，提起话头来，参！
Вы приехали в монастырь Юньмэнь, это значит, что вы в прошлой жизни заложили какие-то корни добродетели, добра. Мы здесь все вместе, у нас кармическая связь с друзьями, живущими вместе с нами в одной комнате. Не надо недооценивать этот факт, нужно как следует дорожить этим. Читаете ли вы имя Будды Амитабхи или имя Бодхисаттвы Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвары), вы тем самым засеиваете семена Праджни (трансцендентальной мудрости). Когда в будущем вы попадёте в соответствующие благоприятные обстоятельства, вы прозреете. Сейчас вы читаете имя Будды Амитабхи, в будущей жизни эта фраза сыграет свою роль, и вы сможете встретиться с Буддой Амитабхой. Поэтому семена нужно добросовестно сеять. Каждый человек, независимо от того медитирует ли он на «Кто тот, который молится Будде», повторяет про себя имя Будды Амитабхи или читает про себя имя Бодхисаттвы Гуаньинь, сажает семена Праджни. Если начать рассказывать об этом, то не будет конца. Старец, монах Сюй-юнь был настоящим знающим Учителем. Он всю жизнь рассказывал и не было его рассказу конца. Посмотрите, в прошлом великий наставник Чжичже («Мудрец»), когда объяснял Лотосовую сутру сокровенной Дхармы, то он одно слово «сокровенный» комментировал три месяца, и его рассказу не было конца.
Время пришло. Вспомните установочную фразу для медитации. Медитируйте!

----------

Алик (11.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015), Гошка (11.12.2015), Шенпен (11.12.2015), Эделизи (11.12.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

德山在龙潭夜里回去，天黑看不见，他师父给他一个火把，他刚接过手，师父却把火吹灭，德山就这样开悟了，你看容易不容易？要知道祖师们是在真正用功，不是在打混。我们现在这些小朋友不好好用功，只知蹦蹦跳跳，你们是未来的人，佛法的希望在你们身上。我现在急死了，佛教里没有人，虽有几个人出了家，年青人不知道怎么修行，没得人带，有的人不象话只晓得闹矛盾，搞人我是非，不团结，怎么行？不一心为常住，不一心为道，将来要出大问题。现在考你们，哪个开悟了？开不了悟，到时要还包子钱。一人吃饭，一人结帐，开了悟，能够还，不开悟，怎么去还呢？
Мастер Дэшань возвращался ночью в монастыре Лунтань. Его учитель дал ему факел. Как раз когда он принимал его из рук учителя, тот задул пламя и тогда Дэшань обрёл прозрение. Как считаете, легко это или нет? Нужно понимать, что патриархи тренировались по настоящему, не абы как. А наши ребята сейчас не тренируются (в медитации) как следует, только знают что прыгать и развлекаться. Вы – будущее, на вас все надежды Дхармы Будды. Я сейчас очень тороплюсь, в буддизме нет (способных, нужных) людей. Хоть некоторые и ушли в монахи, но молодые не знают как совершенствоваться и практиковать. Некому их повести за собой. Некоторые ведут себя неприлично и знают только как сеять раздоры и спорить, не сплочённы. Разве так можно? Если не стараешься все сердцем ради насельников монастыря, ради Дао (Пути), то в будущем возникнут большие проблемы. Сейчас в зале медитации мы экзаменуем вас. Кто обрел прозрение? Если не обрёл прозрение, то нужно будет возвращать долги от съеденных тобою пирожков. Один человек кушает, и он же один за это расплачивается. Если прозрел, то можешь вернуть долг. А если не прозрел, то как будешь рассчитываться?

所以那个时候沩山祖师说：“老僧打一坐，能消万担粮。”我们现在没有万担粮，一千斤能消吗？一天五十，三五一千五。面粉钱哪个还？开了悟就能说还，不开悟就还不了。祖师的家风，结七、解七，是要考功的，做个样子给你们看，实际上考什么，大家同我一样的，还不是心里跟我一样的黑，没有好好地用功，考什么？念佛是谁？答不出来？如果你真正开悟了，那个报钟都会响起来，你懂了，开了悟，地动天摇。
Поэтому в те времена патриарх Вэйшань говорил: «Когда старый монах медитирует один раз в позе лотоса, он может покрыть расходы на 10 тысяч даней» (в одном дане 100 цзиней или 50 кг.) Сейчас у нас нет расходов на 10 тысяч даней зерна. Можем ли мы покрыть расходы на тысячу цзиней? (500 кг.) В день  50 цзиней, за 35 дней интенсивной медитации 1500 цзиней (750 кг.) Кто вернёт деньги за муку? Если прозрел, то можно сказать, что рассчитался. А если не прозрел, то не сможешь вернуть этот долг. В соответствии с традицией патриархов по окончании усиленной недели медитации проводится экзамен, чтобы вы это видели. В действительности, в чём вас экзаменуют? Вы все такие же, как и я, у вас сознание также во мраке, как и у меня. Мы не тренируемся как следует. В чём экзаменуют? Кто тот, который молится Будде? Не можете дать ответ? *Если ты действительно прозрел, то колокол сам начнёт звонить. Если ты понял, прозрел, то земля и небо содрогнутся.*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2016), Гошка (27.09.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

如果有本事请开口，没有这个本事最好把嘴巴闭起来，打妄语可不行，那不能忏悔，未证言证，未得言得。你没有得，而说已得到，那千佛出世不通忏悔，你要懂这个道理。考到你们哪位最好不要出声。
Если у вас есть способности, то говорите. Если же у вас нет таких способностей, то лучше всего держите рот закрытым. Нельзя лгать, это не поддаётся покаянию. Если не реализован, а говоришь о своей реализации, если не достиг, а говоришь о достижении, то тысяча Будд, появившись в миру, не примут у тебя покаяние. Нужно понимать эту истину. Чья подойдёт очередь сдавать экзамен, лучше сохраняйте молчание. 

所以云门寺祖师参睦州那里，一见面，睦州一把把他抓着：“讲！”他刚要开口，睦州就一把把他推出：“没有用的东西！”现在做个样子给你们考考功夫，学学规矩。找个灵俐汉开了悟，哪个的功夫用得好？过去比丘、比丘尼、优婆夷、优婆塞四众弟子，个个有本事能开悟。
Поэтому когда патриарх Юньмэнь пришёл на поклон к Учителю Мучжоу, тот, только увидев его, сразу схватил его за грудки и закричал: «Говори!» Юньмэнь только хотел что-то сказать в ответ, как Мучжоу с силой вытолкнул его за дверь и сказал: «Никчёмное создание!»
Сейчас здесь мы показываем вам как это выглядит, экзаменуем ваш уровень мастерства, и здесь вы можете изучить правила поведения в зале медитации. Найдём же здесь смекалистого, который обрёл прозрение, кто из вас правильно медитирует? В прошлом бхикшу, бхикшуни, упасаки и упасики, все были способные и могли прозреть. 

当年临济祖师的大徒弟跑出来参末山尼，没有办法，末山尼比他厉害，未降服以前，他骄傲得要死，看不起那个尼姑，后来被尼姑降服，便大彻大悟了。所以不要瞧不起女众。男众居士也一样，庞居士可了不得，你们这些小法师，将来请你做方丈，看你怎么办？但只要你们有信心、有志向，都可以做方丈。为佛法一心一意办道，不要偷懒，自然的可以搞起来，想当年老和尚走了，云门寺什么都没有了，但大家一心向道，慢慢就搞起来了。我讲你们听了没有？看哪个有个本事，还得了包子钱。看看哪个发心出来还包子钱？现在我又没有开悟，也找不到哪一个开了悟。
烧把火！参！再跑两个圈，起！
В те года великий ученик патриарха Линцзи убежал из монастыря для аудиенции с настоятельницей Мошань. Ничего не поделаешь, монахиня Мошань была сильнее его. До того момента пока она его не усмирила, он был очень гордым, с презрением смотрел на неё. Но затем она с помощью своего мастерства усмирила его, и он обрёл просветление. Поэтому нельзя с презрением относиться к женщинам буддисткам. Также нельзя с пренебрежением относиться к мирянам буддистам. Упасака Пан был великим практиком. А вы маленькие шраманеры, в будущем вас попросят стать настоятелями. И что вы будете тогда делать? Но если у вас будет вера, идеалы, то вы все сможете стать настоятелями. Если всем сердцем работать на Пути ради Дхармы Будды, не лениться, то обязательно будет достигнут успех. Помню, когда монах старец Сюй Юнь ушёл, в монастыре Юньмэнь ничего не было, но все всем сердцем стремились на Пути и потихоньку монастырь отстроили. Слышите меня или нет? Тот, кто имеет способности, может вернуть деньги за пирожки. Кто из вас выйдет, чтобы заявить о просветлении и вернёт деньги за пирожки? Сейчас и я не прозрел и не могу найти среди вас того, кто прозрел.
Ещё подкиньте дров в огонь! Медитируйте! Ещё пробегите два круга! Начинайте!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.10.2016)

----------

